
Melinda Gates and Fei-Fei Li Want to Liberate AI from Guys with Hoodies - pencilpup223
https://backchannel.com/melinda-gates-and-fei-fei-li-want-to-liberate-ai-from-guys-with-hoodies-17f058889a4c
======
DarkKomunalec
"If we don’t get women and people of color at the table.."

Isn't China investing heavily in AI? Are they not 'of color'? Or does she mean
"at the table _in the US_ "?

Edit: "If we don’t have the representative technologists of humanity sitting
at the table, the technology is inevitably not going to represent all of us."

But having AI entirely developed and owned by a handful of multinational
corporations _is_ going to 'represent' all of us? Never mind tackling the
question who will reap most of its benefits, and who will end up unemployed
and homeless.

------
basicplus2
Racist

